# Ayuda con pinza robótica



## lewatoto (Jul 21, 2010)

Tengo un proyecto que consiste en hacer un brazo robot con una pinza, ya tengo todo lo que corresponde al brazo, lo único que me hace falta es la pinza, y quisiera saber si alguno me podría dar una idea de como hacerla y mejor aún, si pudieran un diagrama para armarla.La pinza es simple, había penado en una parte fija y solo la otra parte seria la que se moviera, pero espero sus sugerencias.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## stalker94 (Jul 26, 2010)

aca tenes uno fijate  como tra baja la mano  es muy simple 

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1367345

tambien depende de tus recursos ya te paso otros mas faciles


http://www.pablomarcodelpont.com.ar/blog/?p=3


aca tenes otro es basico .ya se ya se es de palitos de helado pero puedes adaptar el modelo a el material que estes usando

y aca el top un video donde muestra como se hacen los industriales

fijate muestra muy bien el funcionamiento ........podes hacerlo que habra y cierre con un servo motor o un paso a paso 

miralo todo hasta la parte de la mano 






y aca lo copio simple por las dudas es que soy nuevo


----------



## lewatoto (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias stalker94 estoy revisando a ver cual de las dos me funciona mejor.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

mira en you tube, hay muchos ejemplos
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=brazo+robotico&aq=f
---------- respuesta 100 que llevo en foros de electronica-----------------


----------



## karl (Jul 31, 2010)

puedes usar una pinza parecida a las prensas C de carpintero, el dedo fijo lo pones en la prensa y el movil lo fijas al tornillo, para mover el tornillo usa un motor con una polea


----------

